# Can any 1 help please on wah not to do on 2ww...



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya im woundering if sum 1 can answer my question iv ad my EC yest and they ad 12 eggs yaaayyy ad the 4n call 2day saying tha 10 av matured and im booked in 4 sat 4 ET but could b monday...

After the ET is there any thing i shouldnt b taking or doin the vits im on r pregacare conception, vit c, royal jelly, selenium and co Q10 do i carry on taking them after ET...? wah about the vit B Complex shall i get sum ov them or do u think im abit 2 late...?

Im also drinking loads ov water and pineapple juice do i carry on drinking the juice and im also eating 5 brazil nuts a day do i still carry on wiv that....?

r there any more vits tha i should b taking after ET could sum please let me knw thanx wnt 2 do every thing right    hope sum 1 can answer my question thanx

Love Gemma xxx


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

It sounds to me like you've everything covered.  For my 2ww my clinic prescribed Vit B Complex and a very high dose of Folic acid.  Because of the high dose I stopped taking my pregnancy vits just in case.  I didn't eat brazil nuts or drink pineapple juice (I did do this up until my EC but for some reason stopped taking them   ).

Anyway, apart from the above I did nothing special.  I didn't wrap myself in cotton wool but I did relax.  I didn't take the 2 weeks off work and continued to go for walks a few days after ET.  I didn't even spend a lot of time lying down after ET... in fact I didn't really go to bed at all.  I just pottered around the hotel we were staying in.

I still ended up with a BFP.

Anyway, my point is don't get too stressed out about what you should or shouldn't be doing.  You'll be confused with all of the advice.  You body will be doing 99% of the work regardless of what you do!

The very best of luck to you.  I hope you get your BFP


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sounds like you've got some good embryos !

Definitely continue with the Pregnacare and you can continue with the selenium and vitamin c but I wuold probably stop with the royal jelly and Coenzyme. It's probably a little late for the Vit B Complex as it takes a while for it to build up in your system.....the Pregnacare will contain everything you need, including the folic acid.

There's a pinned post on the ICSI board and in that I included some info I put together a few years ago...hints and tips for during treatment and the 2ww so maybe have a read of that...here's the link to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0 Some of it won't be relevant to you now as you're about to start 2ww but there are some bits that you may find useful as relate to the 2ww.....I've cut/paste my response...



☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © said:


> There is lots of conflicting advise when it comes to what's right or wrong during treatment so best to make your own decisions based on information gathered......some will say one thing, others another to really is down to personal choice for many things. The main thing is to ensure you're taking a good prenatal care supplement such as Sanatogen Pronatal or Pregnacare as these contain everything you need.
> 
> Upping protein can be good for encouraging healthy eggs. Although some dairy products and meat can contain hormones/anti biotics etc, it's fine if you have as much organic as possible.
> Try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day and 1 litre of milk (preferably organic - skimmed or semi skimmed which have higher protein than full fat). The water helps flush the drugs around your system and keeps you hydrated and helps prevent headaches and OHSS. You should drink this all the way through the treatment cycle....downregging, stimming and 2ww. Water is essential for organ/gland function and cell production....so subsequently hormones and egg production and cell division.
> ...


You may also want to have a look on the Prenatal Care and Complementary Therapies boards...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

There's also a pinned post at top of this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions" with some more info...including about pineapple and brazil nuts....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

If you use the search tool you'll find literally 100's of threads discussing what to do/what not to do during 2ww as it's a very frequently asked question so perhaps worth doing that.

As babydreams says, try not to get stressed about it, don't over analyse anything as all the drugs can play havoc with our emotions, hormones and bodies....there really is no way of knowing what's happening.......try to keep yourself as busy and occupied as possible.....and carry on as normal, as much as is feasible.

Good luck  
Natasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Resting the day of ET is a good plan - after that I would advise carrying on as normal if possible - if you are tired - rest. Basically listen to your body.

I didn't do anything special except take my pregnacare vits and I got a bfp first time ever   

Good luck!


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya  

Thanx every 1 tha av posted back and i appreciate all the answers i just want 2 do the right thing 2 get a BFP and hope it all goes well     

Im gunna av pleanty ov rest and dnt ova do it and just sta positive  

Thanx all ill keep u posted and big congrats every one the ad a BFP  

Love Gemma
  xxxx


----------

